# Feed knob ideas?



## tundrawolf (Jan 5, 2018)

Due to careless handling, my Atlas-Craftsman lathe fell, and the knobs for positioning and feeding the cutting tool into the work are broke off. They previously had tapered down little protrusions, two per handle. I kind of like the knob that turns the tooling, to and from the work. It has a singly protrusion I can use to move the tooling quickly. Anyways, I guess I am asking what type of handles I should weld on or fabricate, other than just some manner of ordinary rod, kind of like what was on there, before. But anything is an improvement to what's on there, now.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 5, 2018)

would you be able to post a picture of the damaged areas?


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 5, 2018)

My 6" Atlas/Craftsman has steel handles pressed into diecast Zamak cranks.  If the handles broke off, they could be drilled out and new ones turned and pressed in.  If the Zamak broke, your best bet will be to make a new crank.  Rather than the style used by Atlas, you could just make a disk and drill for the new handle.The old handle could be removed from the casting and used in your disk.


----------



## tundrawolf (Jan 5, 2018)

middle.road said:


> would you be able to post a picture of the damaged areas?



Sure thing,


----------



## middle.road (Jan 5, 2018)

Well drat, right at the 'bulge'.
Are they keyed or threaded on?

EDIT: Just did a search on eBay for "Ball Crank Handle" - OUCH!   $20 on up?!
Fab up a disc and assemble a turned handle on it? Handle could be made with a thru screw onto the disc and hence free to rotate.
EDIT II: oops, my bad - I didn't see RJ's reply.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 5, 2018)

Check out some of the handles and knobs that McMaster-Carr has to offer.  I've bought many from them.  Pricing not bad either.


----------



## tundrawolf (Jan 5, 2018)

4gsr said:


> Check out some of the handles and knobs that McMaster-Carr has to offer.  I've bought many from them.  Pricing not bad either.



Today is the day I discovered zamac cannot be welded


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 5, 2018)

Those handles are unfortunately some of the most overpriced (and desirable) parts for Atlas lathes.  
You might could use the remaining hubs and epoxy some extension pieces on.  I've used JB weld for similar repairs with good results, if 
there is enough surface area for a good bond.
Mark


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 5, 2018)

I would turn some disks from 1/2" plate.  I would rough out the piece, bore the center hole and make a mandrel to hold the part while turning the O.D.  I used to make 2" diameter disks from 3/8" aluminum plate by sawing the blank out with a 2-1/4" hole saw and turning in this fashion.

The keyway will be the hardest part but could be cut with a piece of ground down hacksaw blade and finished with jeweler's files.  There is a counterbore on the cross feed handle which could be added when boring the through hole.  The OEM handles were press fit in and could be removed from the old casting and reused. 

If you wanted something more like the OEM crank, you could cut away excess material and with a little hand work have a fairly good replica.


----------



## westsailpat (Jan 5, 2018)

Here are some handles that should help if you are going to fab something , I have a 6" Craftsman and on the cross slide just the ball is busted off LOL.
https://www.mscdirect.com/industrialtools/gibraltar-handwheel-handles.html


----------



## tundrawolf (Jan 5, 2018)

westsailpat said:


> Here are some handles that should help if you are going to fab something , I have a 6" Craftsman and on the cross slide just the ball is busted off LOL.
> https://www.mscdirect.com/industrialtools/gibraltar-handwheel-handles.html



Thank you so much!!


----------



## vocatexas (Jan 5, 2018)

I didn't like the small knob on the cross slide on my 9x20 lathe, so I turned a disc-style knob from a piece of 4 inch x 1 inch flat bar. I drilled a hole in the outer rim and turned a two inch long handle for it. The handle fits into a recess and spins on a screw inserted from the back side. The cross slide is much easier to move and it seems I can position it more accurately now too. 

Just look at this as an opportunity to upgrade a part of your machine!


----------



## westsailpat (Jan 5, 2018)

tundrawolf , I found some ball knobs . What is the diameter of the ball knob on the cross slide on a Atlas 618 ? Thanks .
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Three-piece-Threaded-1-4-20-aluminum-ball-assortment-1-2-5-8-3-4/380869672249?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## francist (Jan 5, 2018)

Mine was handy....




-frank


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 6, 2018)

francist said:


> Mine was handy....
> -frank


Hi Frank,
You have the same version of CAD that i have!


----------



## francist (Jan 6, 2018)

Yeah, next time I'll use the chalkboard in the shop for that old world appeal...


----------



## westsailpat (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks francist , nice drawing . OK 5/8's it is . My longitude wheel is missing the handle , MSC has that covered . Cross slide needs the ball and a handle so it looks like I'm in good shape there . My compound is missing one handle , That one is so tiny I don't think any of the MSC ones will match so I'll make that one (I should be able to handle it haha) I'm making a draw bar and I found this wheel , it's nice and I cant beat the price . https://www.ebay.com/itm/1Pc-3-Electroplating-Handwheel-OD-69mm-Machinist-Cast-Iron-Tailstock-Hand-Wheel/152385218779?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 6, 2018)

Here's one that might work.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Electro...d=152385218779&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------

